# glass



## n3xu5l3ak (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm wondering if anyone else is having this problem.... my wife and I both have stratospheres and since day 2 the glass is popping up off the phone. We just warrantied her phone because the glass actually seperated enough to make the screen no longer work. Within a week of getting it back ( they replaced the whole sliding panel with lcd and glass all new) its happening again. My phone is also doing it but I've been able to be careful enough for it to not affect the performance. I am very disappointed with this phone. I know its not high end, hell, I got two of them for free, but with the lack of updates, poor customer service and physical problems with the device it has pretty much ensured I will never stray from motorola again unless its a nexus phone. I just want some feedback on weather or not we are alone on the glass seperating. And any fixes anyone has come up with if so would be awesome. ( I rooted mine so I can't use the warranty)


----------



## Skylinez (Jan 26, 2012)

My Screen is detaching at the bottom left of my phone but it isn't effecting anything for me. I have no Idea how I can help.


----------



## lecapitan (Jun 28, 2012)

I bought a used stratosphere, so I have no idea how long it was used before me, about a week ago and the screen seems completely fine (for now







).


----------



## RoyJ (Jun 27, 2012)

The glass is garbage...My phone vibrated off of my desk and fell about 3 feet onto my bed (directly on the floor, no box spring) then bounced and hit the floor. Screen cracked and now I can't use it at all. I owned this phone all of about 2 days. Screen doesn't even turn on at all and I can't even use it to answer a call when it rings.


----------



## Crystawth (May 9, 2012)

Try a syringe with a small needle and super glue. Don't put too much under the screen of course, but enough around the edges to let it adhere. put a cloth over the screen, then a weight of some kind to hold it there so the glue can cure.

Could work. Haven't had to do it myself though.


----------



## acejavelin (Jun 5, 2012)

This issue might have more to do with consistency of the build of this device then the quality of the glass itself... I have dropped my phone numerous times and I am not the easiest person on devices, and I have had no problems with cracking or glass separation that I have seen discussed here and in several other forums with this device. It seems more likely there was an issue with incorrect assembly, or inferior materials used in the assembly, for part of the manufacturing run than an issue with a defective device or engineering flaw.

I know that doesn't mean much to help with the current issue everyone is having, and I think Crystawth made a good suggestion, but this device should still be under the manufacturer's warranty since it has been out less than a year, and if glass separation is the issue (but not breakage or cracking), you should be able to get a replacement device from Verizon, and if you have been through more than one, complaining enough and some patience may yield a different device more to your liking... I know a few people who had issues with the HTC Incredible 2 who were told the Samsung Stratosphere was their only option as a replacement (tInc2 is not available as a warranty replacement anymore), and sufficient complaining (or whining, take your pick) yielded them an HTC Rezound.

Also, part of taking care of a device that retails for several hundred dollars also requires some care and protective measures such as a screen protector and a QUALITY case, personally I like InvisiShield or XtremeGuard screen protectors and have found the Seidio Surface case to be very nice for this device and offers decent protection without adding excessive bulk.


----------



## lecapitan (Jun 28, 2012)

acejavelin said:


> Also, part of taking care of a device that retails for several hundred dollars also requires some care and protective measures such as a screen protector and a QUALITY case, personally I like InvisiShield or XtremeGuard screen protectors and have found the Seidio Surface case to be very nice for this device and offers decent protection without adding excessive bulk.


It's very hard to scratch the screens of phones these days. You can look up videos on youtube of people running keys up and down their screens without anything happening. I have a HTC Incredible that was dropped on concrete at least three or four times, sat in my pocket with keys all the time, and was generally abused for two and a half years. The screen still looks brand new. Screen protectors are just a scam now. Though cases still have some use for people that like to drop things (I just got lucky with my incredible).


----------



## acejavelin (Jun 5, 2012)

lecapitan said:


> It's very hard to scratch the screens of phones these days. You can look up videos on youtube of people running keys up and down their screens without anything happening. I have a HTC Incredible that was dropped on concrete at least three or four times, sat in my pocket with keys all the time, and was generally abused for two and a half years. The screen still looks brand new. Screen protectors are just a scam now. Though cases still have some use for people that like to drop things (I just got lucky with my incredible).


Guess we will just agree to disagree on somethings...


----------



## lecapitan (Jun 28, 2012)

acejavelin said:


> Guess we will just agree to disagree on somethings...


Here's a good example:


----------



## acejavelin (Jun 5, 2012)

I am aware of this... the glass is quite scratch resistant but there is more to it than that. Screen protectors still help protect from scratches, Gorilla Glass is awesome but it isn't magical and if you look closely and the right angle at most devices with it there are surface imperfections from keys, drops, bumps, cleaning with a dirty rag, etc... although they are rarely severe enough to cause any visible issues using the device. Quality screen protectors will also act like a shock absorber for many minor impacts, help with glare (GG is really bad for that in sunlight), and help keep fingerprints from showing. My opinion is still for the amount of money invested, typically much less than $10, the extra protection is worth it... Now, that being said would I buy the InvisiShield HD for $40? Probably not. And as far as break resistance goes, this is largely determined by the mounting of the glass (such as the space between the glass and the screen itself) and the point of impact rather than the quality of the glass to some degree.

My HTC Rezound for example has a screen protector AND an OtterBox Defender case with the embedded screen protector... why two layers? To help keep dust and minute dirt particles that get inside the OtterBox under it's screen protector from scratching the glass... Am I over protective, probably, have I ever had a scratched or broken glass in any touch screen device? Nope.

You can kind of think of this like a car's windshield, it is extremely scratch resistance now days compared to windshields 20-30 years ago, but after time even the best quality windshield winds up with pits, scratches, and rock chips so why not protect it if you can. Hmmm... screen protector for car windshields? I might have just found my fortune! LOL


----------



## lecapitan (Jun 28, 2012)

acejavelin said:


> Hmmm... screen protector for car windshields? I might have just found my fortune! LOL


If you can hype it like Apple you will be a millionaire


----------



## Skylinez (Jan 26, 2012)

People say their screens crack easily, but i have dropped mine on a solid hard wood floor. It even bounced on the screen and didn't even damage the screen at all. I have also dropped it 100's of times and even thrown it(yea I got pissed) but still.. Not a crack.


----------



## RoyJ (Jun 27, 2012)

^^That's how my X2 was. I even chucked it at someone in a drunken rage... Hit the wall and the back cover, battery and SD flew out. The guy I threw it at actually stomped it afterwards and still no cracks. This damn stratosphere was here 2 days before it falls not even a total of 3 feet. Bounces off a mattress and cracks on a wood floor.


----------



## kevincat3556 (Mar 26, 2012)

I.thought I was alone.on this!!! My bottom right is coming up!

Sent from my SCH-I405 using RootzWiki


----------



## kevincat3556 (Mar 26, 2012)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

